# Seance sounds



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Best bet might be movie clips from stuff like "Curse of the Demon", "The Haunting of Hell House", "The Changeling", etc. I'll see if I can dig up a few. There's also Verne Langdon's CD "Dr. Druid's Haunted Seance", but it might be tamer than the others.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Things like the sounds of swirling specters, conjuring, chanting, summoning in Latin, etc...... ?


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

oh sweet thanks dino! Yeah,dark lord, im looking for more on the conjuring or summoning aspect of the seance. preferable english speaking-thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmm, most of what I have is Latin type speech, but might be able to put something together. Does it have to be female voice or male ok ? & how long does it need to be....30 sec, 1, 2,3 minutes,......
anything i particular that needs to be said ( like name of a person / spectre being summoned ) ?


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Dark lord said:


> Hmmm, most of what I have is Latin type speech, but might be able to put something together. Does it have to be female voice or male ok ? & how long does it need to be....30 sec, 1, 2,3 minutes,......
> anything i particular that needs to be said ( like name of a person / spectre being summoned ) ?


Umm Well the scene is an old lady summoning the ghosts of my "Haunted Manor" whilst using a ouija board. 30 seconds should do it i think


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There IS a seance scene from "The Changeling" that is pretty awesome sounding. It's the sounds of a little boy's spirit speaking in whispers that are only picked up on a reel to reel tape recorder. I used to have a few of those sound clips. I'll see if I can find if I still have them.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Halloweiner said:


> There IS a seance scene from "The Changeling" that is pretty awesome sounding. It's the sounds of a little boy's spirit speaking in whispers that are only picked up on a reel to reel tape recorder. I used to have a few of those sound clips. I'll see if I can find if I still have them.


My all time fav ghost movie!!!. the part where he hears "jooooseeephhhh" always sends shivers up my spine. I'll pop it in the dvd player and check it out-thanks!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Honestly, I'd say to look into getting Nox Arcana's _Darklore Manor_ album.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Look up Madame Sonia from Juneau Studios on Youtube. Mannheim Steamroller has a few Halloween CDs that come with sound effects. A few sound appropriate. Look up Devil's Oath by them on Itunes.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

mikieofthedead said:


> Umm Well the scene is an old lady summoning the ghosts of my "Haunted Manor" whilst using a ouija board. 30 seconds should do it i think


Do you have a "name" for your haunt / haunted manor ? I'll see what I can concoct for you.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

DarkManDustin said:


> Look up Madame Sonia from Juneau Studios on Youtube.


I love what Juneau studios did with that ! I know of several people asking to buy just the vid, looks like they want to sell it as a package though 
Still way cool version of Leota they re-did


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a bunch of DVD rips I made from "The Changeling" including the seance scene:

*"The Changeling" Audio Rips*


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are quite likely the same rips Halloweiner shared, along with a bit from "Haunting of Hell House". (The latter has some mild language.)

Seances


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

DarkManDustin said:


> Look up Madame Sonia from Juneau Studios on Youtube. Mannheim Steamroller has a few Halloween CDs that come with sound effects. A few sound appropriate. Look up Devil's Oath by them on Itunes.


ohhh very awesome thats pretty much what im looking for


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Halloweiner said:


> Here's a bunch of DVD rips I made from "The Changeling" including the seance scene:
> 
> *"The Changeling" Audio Rips*


oh wow!!!!! thats fantastic thanks Halloweiner...i can defientely use this


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

CHANGELING RECORDINGS:

Joseph Whispered:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/bjdv4leu9gxc4we/ChangelingJopsephWhispered.wav

Seance recording:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/72ofd6rfb4co861/ChangelingSeanceTape1.wav


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

DarkManDustin said:


> Look up Madame Sonia from Juneau Studios on Youtube. Mannheim Steamroller has a few Halloween CDs that come with sound effects. A few sound appropriate. Look up Devil's Oath by them on Itunes.


This thread is very old, and I hope this guy is out of business, but I wanted to put my two cents in. Joseph (Jay) Juneau is the most evil crook i have ever encountered, and stole MADAM BELBEN, my creation and tried to sell it as his own as "Madam Sonia". The minute I posted photos of my "Madam Belben"prop
https://www.halloweenforum.com/media/albums/halloween-2010-in-july.3261/
he contacted me asking for a copy to "use in his home haunt". LONG STORY short, I'm an idiot, and the man is STILL trying to mass produce it and sell it with credit and no compensation to me. Despite all my efforts, I've never had any legal recourse. It's still on his websites today. He uses the video we made, and stole my photos. All I can do is warn anyone and everyone about what a terrible swindler this guys is. BEWARE and stay away. If anyone knows about any law suits against this guy I'd LOVE to get on board.


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> I love what Juneau studios did with that ! I know of several people asking to buy just the vid, looks like they want to sell it as a package though
> Still way cool version of Leota they re-did


Juneau Studios didn't DO THAT. I created it. 








Halloween 2010... in JULY!







www.halloweenforum.com




I sold him a copy for "his yard haunt" and the swindler has been trying to sell it as his own with no credit to me, the others that helped me, and NO compensation.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

AuraofForeboding said:


> Despite all my efforts, I've never had any legal recourse.


if he's in the US (maybe even if he isn't), and you can prove you're the original author, you should have legal recourse. depending on how much money he's made from it, it may not be financially viable to take legal action, but that's a different question.


----------

